# SIGH... first love... when and how did you know...



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

I know there are lots of you out there with romantic stories... lets have 'em... --april--


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Not gonna do it.........


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I will but I don't have time this morning...got to get my girls ready and then run off to school!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

My dear April,

One almost gets the feeling you're gathering information for a book!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Your first love is a beautiful thing, you learn so much about yourself and your lover. 

The best love of all is "true love" this you will feel in your blood and your heart. You will be sad when their not with you, and you will explode with happiness when your together.

You will know April...Their is no other feeling in the world.
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

FIRST is not as important as ENDURING.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Its so nice to hear someone else say that. I learned it the hard way. I picked my first for almost 10 years and it was torture. Enduring is much better. Wish someone had told me that before.


----------

